# Fuel cleaner treatment needed?



## Christopher Prisco (Nov 15, 2018)

I have a Toro 928OE that I just took out of the shed in preparation for our first storm. I opened the gas tank and I had a little gas from last season. I can’t remember if I used a stabilizer or not. I was probably only a few ounces in the tank. It took a few pulls to get started, but it did start and I let it run until the gas ran out. When I put in fresh gas should I put in fuel stabilizer and a fuel cleaner like Sea Foam or just leave it as is since it did start? I may have had stabilizer in it but I can’t be sure. Any advice is appreciated. 

-Newbie


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

Couldn't hurt to run a few tanks of Sea Foam. You got lucky, with not having a problem.


----------



## AL- (Oct 27, 2014)

Christopher Prisco said:


> I have a Toro 928OE that I just took out of the shed in preparation for our first storm. I opened the gas tank and I had a little gas from last season. I can’t remember if I used a stabilizer or not. I was probably only a few ounces in the tank. It took a few pulls to get started, but it did start and I let it run until the gas ran out. When I put in fresh gas should I put in fuel stabilizer and a fuel cleaner like Sea Foam or just leave it as is since it did start? I may have had stabilizer in it but I can’t be sure. Any advice is appreciated.
> 
> -Newbie


 I use Startron to clean the fuel all the time and Heet to remove any possible water from condensation, etc. at least once during the season. I ve taken the alum bowl of carbs and found a little water there. I burn ethanol free gas..


----------



## Christopher Prisco (Nov 15, 2018)

Motor City said:


> Couldn't hurt to run a few tanks of Sea Foam. You got lucky, with not having a problem.


Yeah which makes me think I put stabilizer in it, but I’ll use seafoam anyway. Thanks


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

if it starts and runs good why worry, fuel is a good cleaning solvent as is, use the higher octane imo, money better spent.


----------



## GeekOnTheHill (Oct 11, 2018)

It certainly wouldn't hurt to run some Seafoam or another good fuel cleaner through the system, but if the fuel you're using now has already been stabilized, then it's probably not necessary. Most fuel stabilizers are decent fuel system cleaners in their own right. 

That's one reason I stabilize fuel at the station when I pump it. The other is that I never have to worry about whether the fuel has been stabilized.

Richard


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I agree with the others for running a little stabilizer and /or Seafoam in tank.

not mentioned. can you get Ethanol Free gasoline ? It's the ethanol and old gas that causes most of these "no start, hard start , rough running" issues.


----------



## GeekOnTheHill (Oct 11, 2018)

orangputeh said:


> I agree with the others for running a little stabilizer and /or Seafoam in tank.
> 
> not mentioned. can you get Ethanol Free gasoline ? It's the ethanol and old gas that causes most of these "no start, hard start , rough running" issues.


This site is one of the ones that ultralight and experimental aircraft pilots, as well as people who drive classic cars, use to find corn-free gas:

https://www.pure-gas.org/

Other than the fact that the maps don't seem to be working correctly at the moment, it's a pretty good source. It's not always up-to-date, however; so before making a long trip to buy ethanol-free gas, I always make a phone call to make sure the station still carries it and has it in stock.

Richard


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF Christopher

If I'm going to store something and it has a plastic fuel tank I drain the tank and run the carb dry. If it's metal like a Honda I shut off the fuel valve, fill it with treated fuel and then run the carb dry.
I use Marine Sta-Bil for the summer stuff in winter and the winter stuff in summer. It's a few bucks more than regular Sta-Bil but does a better job of protecting against moisture.
Adding a measured amount of fuel cleaner once in a while is never a bad idea IMHO. My favorite is Lucas (Walmart, box stores, auto parts), second would be Chevron Techron. I treat my cars too so I get the Quart size, more economical. :devil:

.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> :welcome: to SBF Christopher
> 
> If I'm going to store something and it has a plastic fuel tank I drain the tank and run the carb dry. If it's metal like a Honda I shut off the fuel valve, fill it with treated fuel and then run the carb dry.
> I use Marine Sta-Bil for the summer stuff in winter and the winter stuff in summer. It's a few bucks more than regular Sta-Bil but does a better job of protecting against moisture.
> ...


I bought the gallon of Lucas, $25, even more economical.

I put Stabil in all year round.


----------



## broo (Dec 23, 2017)

Seafoam has some stabilizing properties, not as long as a dedicated product, but it can't hurt.


----------



## 132619 (Nov 20, 2018)

Christopher Prisco said:


> I have a Toro 928OE that I just took out of the shed in preparation for our first storm. I opened the gas tank and I had a little gas from last season. I can’t remember if I used a stabilizer or not. I was probably only a few ounces in the tank. It took a few pulls to get started, but it did start and I let it run until the gas ran out. When I put in fresh gas should I put in fuel stabilizer and a fuel cleaner like Sea Foam or just leave it as is since it did start? I may have had stabilizer in it but I can’t be sure. Any advice is appreciated.
> 
> -Newbie


just a note OP
i also have toro 928 model 38801 and found mice had taken up room and board in it,
by the wheels in the gearbox area causing it to rust up the traction wheel to the hex shaft and under the gas tank right on top of the governor shaft . tilted it up on the nose dropped the cover plates cleaned the shaft and lubed it w wd40 and never seize, 4- 8mm head bolts to lift the tank another 3 on one cover , blew away the nest, 
had a nearby shop tell me to hang bags of mint near and on the machine as mice seem to dislike the oder 
more to storing a machine than running them dry and worrying about stale gas


----------



## jpor1018 (Aug 22, 2018)

Unfortunately living in Connecticut we do not have ethanol free gas.But we do have high taxes.You can use tru fuel but a little pricey at 20.00 for a just under a gallon Where in Conn are you from Chris


----------



## 132619 (Nov 20, 2018)

NJ is the same, can't get it at all save the pricy cans in the box and power eq,stores,

if you know someone who has a plane or flies one ask them to fill your cans with av gas, yes it's pricey to but only 5 bucks a gallon near me,still cheaper than the gallon cans, if not t a mix of stable,carb cleaner and motor medic lead substitute makes one nasty good running mix for odpe


----------



## tlshawks (Feb 9, 2018)

I've mentioned this in other threads and it still stuns me.

I simply cannot believe an entire state has no ethanol-free gas to be had at the pump for vehicles. I'm assuming it's the law for I cannot believe there's zero demand.


----------



## jpor1018 (Aug 22, 2018)

Try pure-gas.org web site They have listings for places for ethanol free gas state by state However look at the dates of the postings some are old or much older posts. Also some are for racing fuels and small repair shops sold by the gallon As stated earlier we have no ethanol free gas at the pumps. But we will most likely legalize pot very shortly with our new govenor


----------

